# US citizen marrying italian citizen in NYC to live in Italy



## Andrea_81 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, i'm new and i'd like to have a few hints about how to behave.
Here is our situation: I'm an italian citizen and my future wife is a US citizen, from New York City. Since we are catholics and her family is very close to their local church, we decided to get married there in NYC, even if she is the one moving to italy, permanently, right after the wedding.
So, let's say that the only thing we want to do in NYC is to celebrate the wedding and that's it, both the legal and religious part. For what i read, i can get married there on my WVP, without any further special visa, as long i won't be the one planning to move there. 
All we need to get, besides the catholics certificates, is the wedding license, presenting the birth certificates and Id's photos, right?

Any help would be very appreciated.

Andrea


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You (or your fiancée) need to contact the Italian consulate in NY to find out what the drill is for getting a visa or residence card for the spouse of an Italian citizen. Normally (that is, with most EU countries) you have to register the marriage with the consulate first - and then file the application for the appropriate visa. For some countries, the registration of the marriage takes from a few days to a few weeks, so you may need to plan for this in your wedding plans.

This appears to be the relevant page. Though you may prefer to check the web pages in Italian.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Andrea_81 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you very much for Ur quick reply!
We already find out what we need to do after the wedding itself, and it's exactly
The procedure you just described, going to the consulate, transcript the wedding and apply for the family visa, then for the permanent residence card once she will be here.
What we were more concerned about was the wedding itself, for what I read I don't need to apply for any fiance visa as long as I'm not willing to stay in the USA after the wedding. Right?
Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You shouldn't need a fiancé visa, however if you're planning on coming to get married on the VWP, be very sure to bring with you lots of proof of your intention to return to Italy shortly after the wedding - return ticket is good, but should be backed up with stuff to show that you have a job you have to get back to, your home, even appointments back in Italy that show that you aren't planning on sticking around the US after the wedding.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

